# I'm Cooking!!!



## Shibi (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi All!

This is my first post in this forum and I thought I can contribute a little with my homecooked recipes for my maltese SHIBI =)

I'm making Shibi his favorite home cooked meal!

Ingredients:
Brown Rice - 1 cup
Steel Cut Oats - 1/2 cup
White Rice - 1/2 cup
Parsley - handful of springs
Carrots - 1 cup
Peas - 1/2 cup
Green beans - 1 cup
Flax seed oil.
Tomato Paste - 2 tbsp
Ground Lamb - 1 cup

Recipe:

Grind up Parsley, Carrot, Peas, Green Beans together with some water. Coarse grind the rice, add it to the veggie mix. Put everything in a rice cooker along with the lamb, flax seed oil and tomato paste with 3 1/2 cups of water and let it finish up. 

The rice cooker is currently cooking the food, I will post the results soon with a pic! Shibi is waiting patiently and I can tell he is HUNGRY!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

:Welcome 4:

Yummy! It is always great to get new recipes AND photos!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome! Looks like your fluff really enjoys your home cooking - yum!! He's so cute too!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:Welcome 3: Shibi is sooo cute!! and his meal looks yummy


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

hi and welcome to SM  very nice to have you and your cutie pie here.

thanks for sharing recipe and photos :wub: what a cutie your fluff is!

I hope to read more from you and see tones more photos of Shibi

Kat


----------

